

Tripeedo: Command line for travel (from Wundrbar) - garbowza
http://ajaxian.com/archives/tripeedo-command-line-for-travel

======
cliff
I thought this would be more like SABRE/Easy SABRE, which I loved.

This just isn't a useful tool for me in its present form -- I've never had any
trouble typing in my search parameters on the various travel websites and this
seems to be all that this does.

commandline + flights available + airfares would be super valuable to me
though.

~~~
shaunxcode
For real! Imagine being able to pipe to grep etc. Actually if they have any
sort of api that takes the command string and returns json surely that
wouldn't be that hard to hack together.

[after using the site for a bit] Nevermind I guess it just primes your search
for you (still cool) and then sends you to the site itself. I was thinking it
would actually return a data set of prices per carrier.

------
sysop073
As far as I call tell Wundrbar is a complete rip-off of YubNub:

<http://yubnub.org/>

------
webwright
Nice-- would love to see it work for car rental, too...

------
ashu
bookmarked!

